# burbled a rude sound through her lips



## litchi

Bonjour !

Dans "She burbled a rude sound through her lips" Quel bruit fait-elle exactement ? Est-ce que "glousser" suffit ?


----------



## Parigigi

éructer ? glouglouter ?


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> Quel bruit fait-elle exactement ?


Nous n'étions pas là non plus...

Peut-être que plus de contexte aiderait...


----------



## litchi

Le contexte indique qu'on vient de lui dire quelque chose auquel elle ne croit pas du tout.
Alors peut-être qu'elle fait "prrrrt !" (vous voyez?^^)
Mais je me rends compte que je ne sais pas du tout comment dire cela en français...


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

"burbled" is a strange choice of word = (onomatopeically)  brl brl brl - I would use this in the sense of a farting noise = (with the lips)  brl brl brl  - but please note that the real meaning of "burbled" is to mumble through your lips as in "brlbrlbrlbrl" in meaningless garbage.    *(honi soit qui mal y pense!)*


----------



## k@t

_Elle laissa échapper un borborygme _?


----------



## litchi

Ce sont plutôt les bruits du ventre, non ? Du coup, ça me fait plus penser à un rot qu'à un prrrt avec les lèvres...


----------



## k@t

Dans son sens premier, oui, mais par extension / analogie :


> Familier. Bruit bizarre ou parole indistincte
> Définitions : borborygme - Dictionnaire de français Larousse


----------



## ForeverHis

Je suis d'accord avec Guillamedemanz. Je crois qu'il s'agit d'un "raspberry" en anglais. "Elle a fait un bruit de pet" ?


----------



## Itisi

Moi aussi, j'ai pensé à 'raspberry', mais alors pourquoi l'auteur n'a-t-il/elle pas écrit 'blew a raspberry'?


----------



## litchi

Peut-être parce qu'il s'agit d'un livre qui ne se passe pas dans notre univers et que la référence à la framboise serait trop terrestre.

Du coup, je suis allée voir tous les threads ayant trait à raspberry. Et je pense que pour mon contexte, on pourrait dire :
"Elle tira la langue et laissa échapper un bruit vulgaire"


----------



## Itisi

Ah, d'accord, *litchi*, ça se comprend ! Mais alors, on peut penser que c'est exactement ce qu'elle a fait.  Reste à trouver comment l'exprimer !

(Ce qui démontre encore une fois l'importance du contexte !)


----------



## litchi

Oui ! Je n'aurais pas cru que cet élément du contexte serait nécessaire pour ce type de phrase !
Pour la façon de l'exprimer, j'ai fait une proposition en edit. Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Itisi

*litchi*, oui, 'elle laissa échapper un bruit vulgaire'.  On se sert de la langue et des lèvres, mais on ne tire pas la langue, à vrai dire !  (Là, on rentre dans la technique !)


----------



## litchi

Sauf que "blow a raspberry" est souvent traduit par "tirer la langue (bruyamment)" pour bien indiquer le côté moqueur ou méprisant.
Et concrètement si, on tire la langue sans la sortir vraiment 

Et puis si on ne met que "elle laissa échapper un bruit vulgaire", ce pourrait très bien être un pet (un vrai) ! Parler de la langue permet de localiser la chose au niveau de la bouche...


----------



## k@t

_Fit un bruit de pet avec sa bouche / ses lèvres.
Pinça la bouche / ses lèvres et fit / émit / mima un bruit de pet._
Avec des exemples.


----------



## litchi

Pour moi, l'utilisation de l'expression "bruit de pet" se limite aux personnes qui veulent vraiment faire croire que quelqu'un a fait un prout. Pour tourner la personne en dérision. Pas pour dire qu'on ne croit pas à ce que la personne dit.


----------



## k@t

litchi said:


> Pour moi, l'utilisation de l'expression "bruit de pet" se limite aux personnes qui veulent vraiment faire croire que quelqu'un a fait un prout


Ah oui, OK, pourtant quant on fait _prrrt _pour marquer son désaccord / la dérision, ça fait bien un bruit de pet.
Après on peut s'éloigner de l'original et aller vers des choses du type _*pff(t)**, fit-elle en levant les yeux au ciel / en faisant la moue / en roulant des yeux_.

* 





> (informal) [noise]
> to blow a raspberry   faire *pfft* (en signe de dérision)


(Rougi par moi.)

*Edit*
Ou bien on peut mettre les points sur les i et qualifier soit le pet, soit la demoiselle :
_Railleuse / Moqueuse / Dubitative, elle fit un  bruit de pet avec sa bouche.
Elle fit un bruit de pet moqueur / railleur / dubitatif avec sa bouche._


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> Sauf que "blow a raspberry" est souvent traduit par "tirer la langue (bruyamment)".


 Mais c'est faux, et en plus ça ne veut rien dire, 'tirer la langue bruyamment' !

Elle fit un bruit vulgaire avec sa bouche (solution de facilité - j'aime bien..).


----------



## Nicomon

Si le contexte est bien celui-ci : 





> Juahir burbled a rude sound through her lips. “Right—Bash Four's Empire Day festivities. Ten minutes' worth of fireworks— two minutes of which are duds from last year—and three minutes of all the airspeeders honking their horns. […] Big whoop.


 Moi j'y lis de la dérision et je comprends comme les autres que _rude sound_ = "_farting sound_"

Sauf que... « _Juahir fit un bruit vulgaire avec sa bouche _» ne me parle pas. 
Si c'était mon texte, je virerais les "_bruit vulgaire / de pet /de flatulence_" et j'adapterais.

Suggestions : 
_... eut un reniflement de mépris.    
... émit un grognement de dérision.
... ne put réprimer un petit rire moqueur.
._


----------



## litchi

Nicomon said:


> Si le contexte est bien celui-ci :  Moi j'y lis de la dérision et je comprends comme les autres que _rude sound_ = "_farting sound_"



Nous sommes d'accord. Je ne dis pas que le bruit ne ressemble pas à celui d'un pet.
Je dis que l'expression écrite "fit/mima un bruit de pet" ne me fait pas penser à ce contexte de dérision-là, mais plutôt à celui d'une personne qui veut se moquer d'une autre en faisant croire qu'elle vient de péter (par ex, un élève qui va faire le bruit au passage de son prof)



Nicomon said:


> Sauf que... « _Juahir fit un bruit vulgaire avec sa bouche _» ne me parle pas.


Moi non plus.



Nicomon said:


> Si c'était mon texte, je virerais les "_bruit vulgaire / de pet /de flatulence_" et j'adapterais.
> 
> Suggestions :
> _... eut un reniflement de mépris.
> ... émit un grognement de dérision.
> ... ne put réprimer un petit rire moqueur._



Sauf que des comme ça, j'en ai déjà beaucoup. Là, l'auteur fait un effort pour varier, j'aimerais pouvoir conserver ça.

"Tira la langue et laissa échapper un bruit vulgaire" ne vous parle pas non plus ?


----------



## Nicomon

_émit un bruit grossier en tirant la langue ?

Laissa échapper... _me fait penser à un rot.


----------



## litchi

Pas faux... 
j'aime bien votre proposition.


----------



## Itisi

*litchi*, non, ça ne me parle pas, parce qu'il ne s'agit pas de tirer la langue - désolée de me répéter.  On avance la langue juste entre les lèvres.  Voir Wikipedia, 'Blowing a raspberry'.

Elle ne l'a pas'laissé échapper', elle a fait exprès...

'Emit/fit un bruit vulgaire avec sa bouche en signe de dérision (si c'est bien ça).'

Autrement, une solution à la *Nico* !   Sauf qu'émettre un bruit tout en tirant la langue me paraît très difficile !


----------



## litchi

Itisi said:


> *litchi*, non, ça ne me parle pas, parce qu'il ne s'agit pas de tirer la langue - désolée de me répéter.  On avance la langue juste entre les lèvres.  Voir Wikipedia, 'Blowing a raspberry'.



Et si tu tapes "blow a raspberry" dans google image, la moitié des gens tirent la langue sur les photos...
Je comprends ce que tu veux dire, le bruit est plus simple à faire avec la langue à moitié sortie, mais n'empêche la référence à la langue me semble très importante dans un raspberry, ne serait-ce que pour le différencier du bruit que l'on fait pour exprimer son ennui ou imiter le cheval.


----------



## Itisi

*litchi,* 'let's agree to disagree !


----------



## Nicomon

Disons donc...   _Juahir émit un bruit grossier en sortant (le bout de) la langue._


----------



## k@t

Mais alors, ne faudrait-il pas préciser _*en la faisant vibrer contre sa lèvre inférieure*_ ? et éventuellement rajouter *et en émettant quelques postillons *?


----------



## ForeverHis

Nicomon said:


> _Juahir émit un bruit grossier en sortant (le bout de) la langue._



Bravo Nicomon ! J'aime bien.


----------



## Itisi

Donc : through her lips = en sortant le bout de la langue !


----------



## guillaumedemanzac

However BURBLED is NOT correct in English. You are translating "burbled" as "fit" or "émit" or "laissa échapper" or "en sortant le bout de la langue"  - whereas burbled means mumbled with the lips "bbbrrrff" or "pfffftbb". The onomatopeia is important. A farting sound is nearest to the meaning but has to be a French farting sound.


----------



## Itisi

guillaumedemanzac said:


> A farting sound is nearest to the meaning but has to be a French farting sound.


----------



## Nicomon

@ guillaume :  For the record... «_ en sortant le bout de la langue _» was not suggested to translate "_burble_". 

It was to translate _through her lips.  _Or rather this definition of_ "blowing a rasperry"._


> informal a rude sound made by sticking the tongue out and blowing:


 As for _émit_, we simply replaced _burbled_ by _made. _
I don't agree that the onomatopea - which isn't there in English - is important.
What we need to render is _"made a rude sound through her lips".    
_
And when nothing sounds right, we can adapt as I did in post  20.


----------



## Itisi

Nico, why did you choose that (wrong) explanation instead of this one: "It is made by placing the tongue between the lips and blowing to produce a sound similar to flatulence."?

Round and round we go...


----------



## Nicomon

Just because...  I didn't look further than the first definition I found.  I thought Cambridge (scroll down to "sound") was realiable.
I totally agree that the one you cited is better.

But there is NO mention of flatulence / farting onomatopea in litchi's sentence.  It's understood but not written.
And yes... round and round we go.


----------



## Itisi

litchi said:


> il s'agit d'un livre qui ne se passe pas dans notre univers et que la référence à la framboise serait trop terrestre.


References are different there...


----------



## Nicomon

Back to post #20... with the exact quotation.


----------



## Itisi

Well; we haven't been round enough times yet...


----------



## Nicomon

As far as I'm concerned... I have.  You guys can continue running around without me. 
If nothing I wrote in posts 20, 22 and 27 "fits the bill", then so be it.  I ran out of ideas and arguments.


----------



## litchi

Merci à tous, vos avis pertinents, quoique différents, m'ont bien éclairée !


----------

